# Carrying a gun in your car



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

As a CPL holder, in Michigan, I am hearing/reading different information in regards to "how" to store a carry gun that you leave in the car while going into an establishment that it is against the law to carry a concealed gun. 
Do I have to unload the gun?
Does it have to be locked in a car gun box?
Can I just put the loaded gun under the seat, out of sight?
Michigan laws are VERY hard to interpret and I have sifted through them extensively without success.
thanks, Mr. W.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

As a CPL instructor (NRA cert), in Michigan, i'm not surprised. I assume your instructors didn't cover this thoroughly. Basically you can store it any way you want... loaded, unloaded, in the glove box, under the seat, in the center armrest, etc, etc... and not be violating any laws.

My advice is to make sure you don't leave it out in plain view for others to see... and if this is going to be routine for you, such as your work forbidding guns in a building, I strongly suggest investing in a gun safe. You can get a small travel gun safe/case that can be secured or bolted to the vehicle. The cable can be attached under seat or trunk area and the safe usually has a key lock on it. I like the idea of putting this type of case in the trunk since most LFA's (Larceny From Auto) only involve the driver/passenger compartment being gone through... rarely the trunk. 

Be careful who is around you while storing your gun and be as discreet as possible. The less people who see or know you store your gun in your vehicle, the better. 

Hope this clears up some of the confusion for ya. Lot of big box stores cranking out CPL classes and the quality/experience of instruction can vary greatly. 

Others here may have even more options & advice.


----------



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

TAPnRACK said:


> As a CPL instructor (NRA cert), in Michigan, i'm not surprised. I assume your instructors didn't cover this thoroughly. Basically you can store it any way you want... loaded, unloaded, in the glove box, under the seat, in the center armrest, etc, etc... and not be violating any laws.
> 
> My advice is to make sure you don't leave it out in plain view for others to see... and if this is going to be routine for you, such as your work forbidding guns in a building, I strongly suggest investing in a gun safe. You can get a small travel gun safe/case that can be secured or bolted to the vehicle. The cable can be attached under seat or trunk area and the safe usually has a key lock on it. I like the idea of putting this type of case in the trunk since most LFA's (Larceny From Auto) only involve the driver/passenger compartment being gone through... rarely the trunk.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response, TAP, it is really helpful. I purchased "Bulldog Car Gun Safe" from Midway and it should be here early this coming week (tues). It is amazing how difficult michigan laws are to interpret, and I have heard many complain in a similar fashion. Some people say a gun has to be stowed 'unloaded, separate from mag, and locked in the trunk' while leaving the car. Others say just stick it under the seat loaded, it's your right. I attached a link to the gun safe I purchased:
Bulldog Car Gun Safes | Gunner Security
thanks, Mr.W.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

That type of safe is perfect for what your needs are. I think some of the confusion your mentioning is the difference between non-CPL transportation vs CPL transportation... as the laws in MI are much different for the CPL holder. 

Good luck with your new safe!


----------



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

This q and a was taken off the MCRGO (Michigan Coalition for Responsible Gun Owners) 

Q:	When I go to somewhere that is a "No carry zone" I store my pistol locked in a "Center of Mass Safe" attached under my car seat in my locked vehicle. Is it legal to store it loaded that way or do I need to unload it? My concern is that the more "stuff" you have to do when storing the gun...the more chance that someone passing by will see/wonder what you are doing. 
A:	The law does not specifically require that your gun be unloaded in these situations. As long as your gun is reasonably safe and secure, it is highly unlikely that you'll be faced with any legal issues regarding storage. I am encouraged by the fact that your question reveals an awareness of the issues that can arise when a member of the public sees your gun and calls it in to law enforcement. I think that all of us with CPL licenses should take steps to try to prevent being the subject of the "man/woman with a gun" call. At best, such calls waste everyone's time. At worst, they can end in tragedy. I applaud your awareness of the potential issues and the fact that you have installed a safe in your vehicle. 


Q:	I am a MCRGO member. I have a concealed pistol permit (CPL). In the car I frequently stash a pistol out of sight next to me in the car. If I am stopped by the police will I be penalized for not having it unloaded, encased and stashed in the back? I do have a lock box in the back to use if I am gone from the car. This may not satisfy the encased requirement since it is not a gun case, and, do I have to unload it when I leave it in the car? 
A:	If you have a CPL there are no rules on how you must transport it. Do what ever you want. IF you have a CPL, the gun can be loaded. That is the entire purpose of the CPL. You do not have to unload it when you leave it in the car but putting it the lock box would be a good idea


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

MCRGO is a good site for information and buying/selling guns locally... I have an account but don't frequent it much.

Glad you were able to clear up the issue and validate my response.


----------

